# Calzone fillings?



## giggler (Dec 2, 2017)

I would like to make these, or perhaps meat pies?

but I don't want to just make pizza pie.

I see other recipis for fillings like Ham and cheese, or ground beef and cabbage, or maybe just mushrooms and potatos and onion.

What is the eggplant calzone from the Jerry Seinfeid show fame?

Eric, Austin Tx.


----------



## Andy M. (Dec 2, 2017)

You can put lots of different fillings in a calzone. Lots of the fillings are Italian food oriented but they don't have to be. 

I sometimes make one with a selection of Italian cold cuts and cheeses (like an Italian sub sandwich) or meatballs.


----------



## jabbur (Dec 2, 2017)

One of our favorites is ham and Swiss with Italian salad dressing. One of the pizza places here uses ham, ricotta and onions. It's really good too.


----------



## di reston (Dec 2, 2017)

If you Google on the Web for Calzones you'll find a treasure trove of ideas, by far better than I could send you.

di reston


Enouogh is never as good as a feast    Oscar Wilde


----------



## buckytom (Dec 2, 2017)

The standard calzone filling here in Jersey is riccota, mozzarella, and ham, with a cup of sauce for dipping on the side.


----------



## msmofet (Dec 2, 2017)

buckytom said:


> The standard calzone filling here in Jersey is riccota, mozzarella, and ham, with a cup of sauce for dipping on the side.


 PIZZA TOWN!! Yum!


----------



## caseydog (Dec 2, 2017)

Even if you youse pizza ingredients, it is not the same as eating a pizza. 

I usually use pretty traditional ingredients. I like my homemade sauce, herbs from my garden, mozzarella and for meat, I like soppressata -- kinda' like pepperoni, but better, IMO. 

I've also done meat pies with puff pastry, where I use more savory ingredients... not as bright or spicy in flavor. I imagine you can use the same ingredients in a calzone form. 

CD


----------



## buckytom (Dec 2, 2017)

msmofet said:


> PIZZA TOWN!! Yum!


 

 My thoughts exactly.

I miss it so much.


----------



## Cooking Goddess (Dec 2, 2017)

Our two favorite non-traditional versions are a Steakbomb version (think Philly Cheesesteak) and a delicious chicken one that a now-closed pizza shop back in Ohio used to make.  Before baking, it was stuffed with a nearly fully cooked breaded chicken cutlet and mozzarella cheese. When it was done baking they would pry it open (they made a very loose seam when the dough was raw) and add sliced tomatoes, shredded lettuce, and a bit of mayonnaise. They would include a cup of marinara sauce for dipping. Himself liked it with, but I liked it just as it was. Good stuff!


----------



## CharlieD (Dec 2, 2017)

For me it is simple and pretty traditional. Sauce, cheese and mushrooms. Love it.


----------



## CraigC (Dec 3, 2017)

I prefer stromboli with sausage, green pepper and onion!


----------

